# 0-60 on a remapped 2.0T FSI auto



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

I've read through countless threads on remapping a 2.0T but I have for now just one very specific question, as every thread I read seems to have descended into a 2.0T vs 3.2 battle or talked abotu reliability or wheelspin etc etc. My s-tronic is currently (quoted as) 6.2s. *I just want to know if I get a stage 1 remap (BHP 200 --> 240ish, TORQUE 280-->350ish I think) what can I expect my 0-60 to be?*

--
EXTRA INFO IF INTERESTED:

The reason I'm asking is when I was deciding what car to buy the other appealing options were a Z4 coupe and a Nissan 350Z, both of which are quoted as 5.5s 0-60. A mate has the Nissan. I went for the TT for a whole number of reasons but one of the things I had to sacrifice was that it is slower. However I read about remaps thought to myself perhaps I can get the performance a bit better and if the BHP and torque can increase by 15-25% then perhaps I can get it to be comparable to these faster cars... ? I fully appreciate 0-60 is a pretty immature way of looking at speed and that what's more important really is 30-100 etc, but I'm just interested in how it'll compare.


----------



## icesilverTT (Aug 3, 2010)

I would like to know this too, my 2.0 tt has been rempad and has a miltek downpipe and full exhasut.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

It might improve a little to around 5 secs or so if you are good at launching but the main differnce will be from 30mph onwards


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

chipped @ 270bhp & 374 Nm:

http://www.youtube.com/user/kraades#p/a/u/2/hSJZO7CN7SI


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Considering the 211bhp and 350nm models are quoted doing 5.6 you should be looking at less than that easily enough.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd be delighted with a 0-60 of anywhere near a Nissan 350Z or standard Z4 coupe but I don't believe it somehow.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Well the TTS with around 270bhp has a 0-62 time of 5.4s with manual or 5.2s with DSG....so you can probably interpolate it from these numbers...These are official figures...


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well if it has quattro it would be very similar to the TTS but with FWD you really are looking at mid to high 5's. You would be very lucky to get any better than that. If you changed for better tyres or upgrade the diff you might get low 5's.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

just tell him he'll hit 4 and he'll be happy.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I didn't realise 350z were that fast at all... the older ones with single plenum were real slouch... However, in all honesty, given a MKII and a 350z I know which one I'll choose 

Don't have any xp with Z4s but the latest model does look sexy.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

hope88 said:


> I didn't realise 350z were that fast at all... the older ones with single plenum were real slouch... However, in all honesty, given a MKII and a 350z I know which one I'll choose
> 
> Don't have any xp with Z4s but the latest model does look sexy.


My mistake, the 350Z is quoted as 5.6 or 5.7 depending on the version. Still faster than mine at the moment *on paper*.

Given that it's a manual though, I wonder if in practice you'll need to be an expert driver and always concentrating 100% to get that 0-60 all the time, whereas my DSG will.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Around 5.8s I'd say with launch control but as you said it is not the improvement in 0-60 that why you get a remap.


----------



## s1n1st4 (Feb 25, 2011)

Even stock you will take the 350z easily. I have lots of xp with them and their power outputs and performance dont come even close to claimed figures. My 2.0T a3 beat them all the way to 240km/h, the TT destroys them.

My stock 2.0T gets 0-100 in 5.9sec






With remap om hoping for low 5's. Cant really comment on the z4, but i took a 2011 3.5 prodrive for a pin last week and was rather underwhelmed


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

conneem said:


> Around 5.8s I'd say with launch control but as you said it is not the improvement in 0-60 that why you get a remap.


launch control will kill my car surely?


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

s1n1st4 said:


> Even stock you will take the 350z easily. I have lots of xp with them and their power outputs and performance dont come even close to claimed figures. My 2.0T a3 beat them all the way to 240km/h, the TT destroys them.
> 
> My stock 2.0T gets 0-100 in 5.9sec
> 
> ...


How come they're not close to their claimed figures? is it because you need a pro driver to shift gears properly?

As for launch control I really don't want to ruin my car. I wonder if stock will beat the 350z without launch control?


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

New_TT_Owner said:


> s1n1st4 said:
> 
> 
> > Even stock you will take the 350z easily. I have lots of xp with them and their power outputs and performance dont come even close to claimed figures. My 2.0T a3 beat them all the way to 240km/h, the TT destroys them.
> ...


Do you intend racing with a 350z, if not there is no problem.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

newt said:


> New_TT_Owner said:
> 
> 
> > s1n1st4 said:
> ...


Thanks for that really helpful response :wink:

As it happens though yes he's almost certain to want to race me, grrrr. :roll:


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Race on a public road?

If this is just going to be a one run down the road then WGAF. :lol:

Track tuning id say the Z has more potential.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Survey S2000 said:


> Race on a public road?
> 
> If this is just going to be a one run down the road then WGAF. :lol:
> 
> Track tuning id say the Z has more potential.


Yep just down a road/dual carriageway.

Track definitely Z would win as it's rear wheel drive, but as far as I'm concerned WGAF about track. Not me, as I bought my car to drive to get from A to B, and I drive it on public roads, which is why I have zero interest in rear-wheel drives in this damp country and why I spent a couple of thousand more to buy the more expensive TT.

So in the real world of driving on the road, can a stock 2.0T s-tronic TT beat a 350Z manual with a mediocre driver down a dual carriageway? I'd have thought the Z with a 0-60 of 5.6 (vs 6.2 for my TT) would whoop me, but above posts have got me thinking about how true this is.

And back to the original point - how much faster would Stage 1 remapping be for my 0-60 or my 30-100?


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Race your friend and you can tell us!

From a standing start (source: fastest laps) you are looking at the below

TT/350Z
0-100kph 6.6/6.0

0-100kph 29.5/22.8

0-100mph 15.8/13.8

1/4 mile 14.6/13.8

Top speed 150.66/155mph

Based on this looks like your stuffed.These are all from a standing start so once your rolling things may pan out different. My old S was 0-60 5.6 when autocar tested back in 1999 but launching a high powered car can be very hard and isn't good for the car. If your moving wheel spin wont be a factor.

A remapped TT - See the previous posts.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Considering the 211bhp and 350nm models are quoted doing 5.6 you should be looking at less than that easily enough.


Is that the quattro?


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

New_TT_Owner said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > Around 5.8s I'd say with launch control but as you said it is not the improvement in 0-60 that why you get a remap.
> ...


Why would they sell your car with a feature that kills it? 
No doubt if you use it constantly you'll end up replacing the clutch sooner, but I doubt one quick go will make any difference. (And if you're not prepared to wring the neck of your car then there's little point in arguing over a few fractions of a second here and there anyway).


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

drjam said:


> New_TT_Owner said:
> 
> 
> > conneem said:
> ...


I'm not sure if my 2007 2.0T FSI S-tronic has the launch control feature. Haven't been able to find out.

And anyway I never knew putting your foot on ga and brake at the same tiem was a feature - I thought it was just something you could do in automatics that will wrk a couple of times but will severely damage the clutch. Or maybe that's just old automatics I'm talking about?? If it is actually a "feature" as you say then is there somethin different about it that isn't as dangerous?

AND if it is just a benign noral feature and ythe 0-60 can be so much better why are the 0-60 times quoted *without* this feature? Still seems to me it's an unwise possibility rather than a feature per se, but if what you say is true then you're right - a feature should be safe.

I'd be very interested to know!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

New_TT_Owner said:


> I'm not sure if my 2007 2.0T FSI S-tronic has the launch control feature. Haven't been able to find out.
> 
> And anyway I never knew putting your foot on ga and brake at the same tiem was a feature - I thought it was just something you could do in automatics that will wrk a couple of times but will severely damage the clutch. Or maybe that's just old automatics I'm talking about?? If it is actually a "feature" as you say then is there somethin different about it that isn't as dangerous?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I thought launch control was just a standard feature of the s-tronic and hence presumably designed to optimise it compared to a cack-handed manual attempt (but bear in mind I haven't got one, so may be talking out of my backside :lol.
Or to put it another way: if you find it mentions it in the manual and tells you how to use it, I'd work on the basis that it can't be that bad for the odd go. 
If it doesn't, then ignore me


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

drjam said:


> New_TT_Owner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if my 2007 2.0T FSI S-tronic has the launch control feature. Haven't been able to find out.
> ...


Fair enough mate. I don't know either! Off to have a look at the manual now.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

**** me drjam you're right!

It's in the manual!!! 

So it can't be that damaging to the clutch then. Wonder how it works...

And I wonder if the 0-60 of 6.2 is only with using launch control then  I hope not!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think you'll be looking at 6.0 assuming you have good tyres and its dry.
You're always going to struggle with a run from stopped against a RWD car, its just going to get off the line that much better.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> I think you'll be looking at 6.0 assuming you have good tyres and its dry.
> You're always going to struggle with a run from stopped against a RWD car, its just going to get off the line that much better.


Do you have to be using launch control, Tosh?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

To do what? get the 0-60 time quoted?
My understanding of the numbers is thats what Audi are quoting.

LC is not that harsh, car is held at 2800RPM from memory.
As long as you dont do it for EVERY set off, you'll be fine.

Not sure on the FWD model if you have to disable ESP to use it, but on the TTS and RS you put it into ESP sport mode.
When i did the 0-60 time on my remapped TTS i used it.
LC makes an average driver a good driver.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Cheers mate.

What I mean is, is the time you think (of 6.0s under ideal conditions) ONLY if I use LC?

And are quoted 0-60 times in the manual/parkers etc ONLY if using launch control? Or are they quoted as standard and the LC is an extra boost?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Quoted 0-60 times are the best possible time with a professional driver.
in the case of DSG, they are WITH LC on.

I got to 6.0, by looking at the newer version of the 20T engine - with 350nm and DSG its quoted as 6.1, 
so i guessed you'd be around that number. dont forget not all engines are created equal and lots of things like temp make a big difference.

You'd be better with a rolling comparison and ignoring the 0-60 bit.


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

edited...


----------



## New_TT_Owner (Mar 29, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Quoted 0-60 times are the best possible time with a professional driver.
> in the case of DSG, they are WITH LC on.
> 
> I got to 6.0, by looking at the newer version of the 20T engine - with 350nm and DSG its quoted as 6.1,
> ...


CheersTosh! Brilliant idea to look at a 350nm engine to decide. I know you're a guru here so I make this post with all due respect 

Looking on parkers (from which I am comparing all 0-60 times for all cars, so I'll stick with this), I see the black edition DSG with the FWD 2.0T 350nm engine is quoted with a 0-60 of 5.8s.

From what I can tell though, other than cosmetic differences, the black edition only has 208bhp (compared to 240-250 on a remapped 20T). I appreciate acceleration is more to do with torque than bhp if I'm not mistaken, but still it's a consideration. Furthermore the black edition is 20kg heavier than a remapped 20T.

So I will guess that the remap will give me a 0-60 of 5.8s if not better 

I am fully aware that these are all ideal figures with launch control, perfect conditions, top driver etc, but I'm doing a comparison here and the 350z with a 0-60 of 5.7s is also under ideal conditions etc so the real world values are not important. If anything, my understanding is that in the real world FWD does marginally better tha RWD in poor conditions and a DSG does a lot better than manual (unless you're an absolute pro driver) so in the real world a remapped 20T should easily be a match for the 350Z.


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

Novel idea.

Remap it and take it to the drag strip. 

Alternatively, remap it and buy a device that measures 0-60 times.


----------



## Lrihk (Jan 13, 2014)

Thought I should post this in the correct thread regarding remap advises etc..

_Opening a can of worms here I know.. :roll:

Reading about remaps, it has got me interested and after reading this thread and having done a fair bit of research on this forum to decide between APR or REVO I am still torn for which Stage 1 remap route to take..

From my understanding:

REVO is aggressive (I assume wheel spin galore/new set of tyres).
APR is more modest and smooth and customer service is great.

However, looking at the stat gains, REVO does trump APR by a mile both BHP and Torque which I guess it is why it is more aggressive.

I know I will get wheel spin regardless since my 14plate TT is FWD without the aid of WALK kits etc, but is it really all about having the top figures (REVO)? If so, REVO will be the route I'm taking unless the delivery of that power/torque is too aggressive for a FWD car?

I noticed a lot of people with TTRS and TTS having remaps, but not noticed many people with TT 2.0TFSI with these remaps asides from McKenzie who has REVO. I would very much like to hear feedback from other owners with the same car as mine speak about their experience with these 2 tuners if any?

Is REVO really like a bat out of hell and APR is more refined and smooth throughout?

Has REVO fixed this so called flat spot?

Did a little more detailed research on the stats of both REVO and APR and it appears REVO has more BHP, but APR has more torque.. I was getting nm and ft lbf mixed up!

REVO
BHP: 255
Torque nm: 386

APR
BHP: 241
Torque nm: 406.75

I don't quite understand torque, but I take it Torque is the one to look out for if I want a faster 0-60.

I came across an old saying BHP sells car, Torque wins races.. Is this true? if both were applied to 2 same TT?
_


----------



## SimonSays (Jul 3, 2012)

2012 Audi TT here, with neuspeed p-flo cai & APR Stage 1 tune. I ran a 0-60 in ~5.07 secs with launch control and 38°F temperature outside. I took a video of it if you want I could get it to you...


----------



## Lrihk (Jan 13, 2014)

SimonSays said:


> 2012 Audi TT here, with neuspeed p-flo cai & APR Stage 1 tune. I ran a 0-60 in ~5.07 secs with launch control and 38°F temperature outside. I took a video of it if you want I could get it to you...


Hi Simon, thanks for your feedback, that's some really nice digits! Shame I didn't opt for a quattro so don't think I'll be seeing those numbers from a Stage 1 remap on a FWD!


----------

